# Eureka Mignon Mk2, Compak K3 and Mazzer Mini Comparison



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Any comments from experienced users?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Of the 3 of them the Mazzer is the better grinder I assume you are looking at buying new?


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thought so but Eureka would just look good next to my L1. Have second hand Mazzer at present but if I changed would buy new eureka.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd have thought any of the Mazzers would be an improvement on grind quality. Which Mazzer have you got?


----------



## TheDude (May 11, 2013)

I have a Eureka Mignon which I like, but if I was going to buy a new grinder today (for about the same money) I think I would buy a Bezzera BB005 instead. The Bezzera BB005 don't look as good as the Eureka Mignon, but I think the grind quality is better.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If you have the SJ , this would be a step down in ground consistency not a set up . Ou be changing it for looks not performance ...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> If you have the SJ , this would be a step down in ground consistency not a set up . Ou be changing it for looks not performance ...


Much as I love the Mignon which is a great grinder, I have to agree with Boots. Mazzer to a Mignon would be a step down.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If you're set on a Mignon we could always swap...


----------



## avlee (Nov 25, 2013)

If anyone's thinking selling a Silver Mignon, I've got cash waiting for a mk2?


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

I've gone for the Mignon. Its brand new and very shiny in chrome. Had a rancilio rocky before which was doserless and I loved it so if Mignon is as good as that I will be happy.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> If you're set on a Mignon we could always swap...


Jeebsy....had the same idea

If you're definitely set on the chrome Mignon then fair play they do look good particularly in the chrome. However a Mazzer will give better grind consistency (but have a bigger footprint).


----------



## goodboy (Feb 26, 2014)

I think the grind quality is better.

____________________________________

Fut 14 Coins and Fut Coins


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

goodboy said:


> I think the grind quality is better.
> 
> ____________________________________
> 
> Fut 14 Coins and Fut Coins


Hi and welcome I don't think you will find a massive cross over between coffee enthusiasts and people wanting FIFA coins from the website in your signature .

Can you please remove it .

thanks


----------

